# Canon 24-105 Lens



## thirdkid (Jul 16, 2009)

Im just wondering what you guys think of the Canon 24-105mm f4 L lens? I shoot nature, automotive, macros, landscapes and people quite alot so just wondering if this lens is a good buy and what your thoughts are about it..


----------



## thirdkid (Jul 16, 2009)

Also i shoot alot of night shots too..will this be alright for it?


----------



## camz (Jul 16, 2009)

I rented it a few times a while back for events that I would shoot during the day. However I found it too slow for darker ambient lighting so I decided to be away with it and bought the 24-70L instead

However what I can say that's good about the 24-105 is it is lighter and has more focal length by 35mm then the 24-70. It's a very good walk around lens and does a whole variety of subjects. Here's a sample shot: 







However my logic and experience for picking the 24-70 is image quality. Not because the glass is clearer but because it has a 2.8 Aperature therefore giving you more flexibility across the board increasing your probability of better shots. The answer for me not having that extra 35mm is to zoom in digitally and crop. Never had any issues about cropping images taken from the 24-70 before.

This is from a perspective of a potrait, wedding, and landscape photographer. I can't speak for the Macro shots that your planninig to part take in.

Hope this helps.

btw forgot to add that 24-105 also has IS capability.


camz
Simply Dashy Photography


----------



## CxThree (Jul 17, 2009)

I have that lens and LOVE it. The focal range and image quality are amazing. Sure, ti's F4, but that is only an issue for me in no flash allowed situations. It's a great walk around lens. 

A good review is posted here. I have to agree with him. If I only had one lens this would be it. 

Canon EF 24-105mm f/4 L IS USM Lens Review

You will hear a constand debate on the web between this lens and the 28-70. The F4 vs 2.8 issue is big for some people. THe IS vs non IS gets discussed. Both lenses are amazing. I like the 24 - 105 for it's focal range, IS, L quality, and it's smaller than the 24-70. 

Based on the shots you described, I would say this lens is a GREAT option for you.


----------



## inTempus (Jul 17, 2009)

thirdkid said:


> Also i shoot alot of night shots too..will this be alright for it?


If you use a flash, yes.

If you shoot low light without a flash, the 24-70 is a better option.  It has a faster aperture.

I personally use the 24-70.


----------



## inTempus (Jul 17, 2009)

CxThree said:


> Based on the shots you described, I would say this lens is a GREAT option for you.


Depending on what he means by "night shots" this really isn't true.  If he means natural light / low light shots the f/2.8 of the 24-70 will make a huge difference.

If he means he's shooting at night with a strobe/flash, then it doesn't really matter what is largest aperture is, f/4 is fine.


----------



## soylentgreen (Jul 17, 2009)

thirdkid said:


> Im just wondering what you guys think of the Canon 24-105mm f4 L lens? I shoot nature, automotive, macros, landscapes and people quite alot so just wondering if this lens is a good buy and what your thoughts are about it..



As a general walk around lens, it is great. For the low light stuff, you are better off with the 24-70 f/2.8. I debated over the two lens for quite a while and settled on the 24-105 for the IS and range. It just lacks the speed. I like taking shots at clubs, bars and PJ work now, so if I did it over, I would take the 24-70. I used it a few times and it is ridiculous.


----------



## usayit (Jul 17, 2009)

I had both he 24-70 f/2.8L and the 24-105 f/4L.  Both are wonderful lenses built for different things.  I ended up deciding that the 24-105 f/4L better suited me for its quality, focal length range, IS, and size.  The 24-70L got sold off along with many other lenses that I didn't feel added to my needs.  For anything low-light, I am far better off packing a set of fast primes (f/1.4 etc); I still see the 24-70 f/2.8 a compromise in that respect.

There is the assumption that faster aperture lenses have better image quality.  In many cases that is true but not in all cases.  I did not prefer to shoot the 24-70 at wide open but I wouldn't hesitate to shoot the 24-105L wide open.

Since the OP mentioned low light, I (unlike for my needs) would probably recommend the 24-70L over the 24-105L.  Even better, I'd pass up both for a set of fast primes but that isn't everyone's cup of tea.  In my case, I like to carry the 24-105L with the 50mm f/1.4 in my pocket.


There are many threads on both these lenses

lens canon 24-70 or 24-105? - The Photo Forum - Photography Discussion Forum
Help me pick between 2 canon L zooms... - The Photo Forum - Photography Discussion Forum
Canon 24-70mm f2.8L vs Canon 24-105mm f4L IS - The Photo Forum - Photography Discussion Forum


----------



## CxThree (Jul 17, 2009)

All good info.  It all comes down to your needs.  I use the 24 - 105L IS and a 50mm Prime.  I picked up the 17-55 F2.8 lens for $500 so I could not pass it up.  I do like it, but mainly for the wider angle when needed.  The 25-104 and the 50mm are a great combo.  Depending on how much low light work you do, the 2.8 option may be better.


----------



## thirdkid (Jul 19, 2009)

Yup yup, when i shoot low light i use my flash..ive never really shot in low light without my flash cos i love using it

ive talked to quite a few people about this lens and they have said its a good walk around lense also so it makes it right for my type of photography..

Doesnt the 24-70 and 24-105  have the same glass? And wouldnt that mean theyll have the same clarity (with respect to the lighting ofcourse)..

CxThree: yeah im getting the nifty fifty just in case i need a fast lens..Plus, its cheap!

How is it when doing macro shots?

Oh and sorry for not searching first..


----------



## CxThree (Jul 19, 2009)

The glass and optics on both lenses are "L" quality so they should be close to, if not the same.  From what you said about flash, I would go with the 24 - 105,  I don't use it for macro though, so I cannot answer that one.


----------



## bitteraspects (Jul 19, 2009)

i love the 24-105 for portraiture. its got a sweet spot in the 85 range, right where i like it


----------

